# New Chihuahua!



## SJH (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello everyone, so glad to be here😀. I’m adopting a 3 year old Chi girl today. I have a 7 year old Chi boy named Hank and I am wondering if anyone had any advice on introducing them.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## SJH (Apr 14, 2020)

CuddlesMom said:


> That's awesome!


Thank you! She’s absolutely beautiful! She and my boy both slept in bed with me last night. He loves her already!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations! The only thing better than 1 chi baby is multiples


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting another one in the next two years or so, but I'm not sure how Cuddles will like that. She's very territorial with our room when it comes to other animals, and I think she enjoys being the main receiver of our love and attention. I was tempted to buy one I saw online a few months ago, but I didn't feel like raising a puppy at the time. I was kinda going through some stuff and didn't feel up to it.

For now, I am waiting till we move, but that's going to take a year or two.


----------



## Tracygeorge1966 (Apr 13, 2020)

CuddlesMom said:


> I'm thinking about getting another one in the next two years or so, but I'm not sure how Cuddles will like that. She's very territorial with our room when it comes to other animals, and I think she enjoys being the main receiver of our love and attention. I was tempted to buy one I saw online a few months ago, but I didn't feel like raising a puppy at the time. I was kinda going through some stuff and didn't feel up to it.
> 
> For now, I am waiting till we move, but that's going to take a year or two.


I fully understand, I have a 2 year old female Chi, she is actually my emotional support baby.
I would like to get another one but I don’t know how she will like it.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Tracygeorge1966 said:


> I fully understand, I have a 2 year old female Chi, she is actually my emotional support baby.
> I would like to get another one but I don’t know how she will like it.


Cuddles is my emotional support baby.


----------



## Tracygeorge1966 (Apr 13, 2020)

CuddlesMom said:


> Cuddles is my emotional support baby.


They are so awesome!
This is my baby girl!
She got a hold of one of the dryer balls and tore it up!😂


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, what a sweetheart girl. Our Mick will steal anything paper and make it his also..


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

She's adorable!

Here is my little girl:


----------



## Tracygeorge1966 (Apr 13, 2020)

O my goodness, she’s so adorable!!!
They just steal your heart!❤


----------



## ReichertCaleb (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi all.
I arrived late but I have a few ideas as follows:
Dogs get acquainted with old dogs by meeting 1-1
Have your dog meet in places other than your former dog's home
Let the old dog smell the urine of the new dog
Dog dogs are new to old dogs in the open space
Do not introduce dogs when you are holding them high
Avoid bringing toys or food for both dogs


----------



## Fabi (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello ! Nice to meet you! My chi is Budy, i put picture .see you!


----------

